# AMF Western Flyer Year?



## wrongway (Jul 8, 2014)

Any Idea what year this bike is? I know at one point I had found a chart that would give the years of these hubs, but can't find it now. The sticker on the seat tube says: 'AMF 2012 A' and the hubs says: 'F&S E Komet Super 161 36'. Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## wrongway (Jul 8, 2014)

I found this chart. I wonder if this is correct? It's called a Torpedo.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 10, 2014)

With E='62, I'd say it's accurate. The older style chain ring would be early 60s or older.


----------

